# Newbie with lots of questions



## Lisamomofmany (Mar 26, 2008)

I'll be getting my first 2 pigeons next week, and although I've read a ton there's some things that I'm getting very confused about and I thought you experienced pigeon parents would be able to help.

First of all, what do I need to have on hand when they get here?

Where do I buy pigeon feed? What type of containers do I need to have to feed and water them? Regular vitamins/ minerals besides grit? Do I grit and oyster shell or is hi calcium grit enough?

I've read that some people let them fly around their yard which leads me to another few questions~ How long do they have to be at our house before they should be let out into the yard and how do I ensure that they will come back?

I'm ordering 2 Old German Owls (07) one cock and one hen. Do I need to seperate them immediately when I get them? Can a male and female bird just live together permamnently?

The loft that we have in our yard was built by the previous owner. It's one big room on stilts with 3 nesting boxes. No perches or anything. What do I need to get to accesserize?


I'm sorry I have so many questions, thank you in advance for you help.



Lisa
soon to be mom of 2 old german owls, Hansel and Gretel


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Lisamomofmany said:


> I'll be getting my first 2 pigeons next week, and although I've read a ton there's some things that I'm getting very confused about and I thought you experienced pigeon parents would be able to help.
> 
> First of all, what do I need to have on hand when they get here?
> 
> ...


They can live together but you will need to have wooden eggs to replace there eggs as long as you don't want them to hatch eggs. You will need perches inside the loft. Also if you can an aviary would be nice for the birds. An aviary is like a cage on the outside of the loft where they can go from the cage to the loft anytime they want. As far as letting them out i am not sure if you can let german owls out i don't think they have homing instinct but i am not sure.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Welcome to being a pigeon mom!  



Lisamomofmany said:


> _I'll be getting my first 2 pigeons next week, and although I've read a ton there's some things that I'm getting very confused about and I thought you experienced pigeon parents would be able to help.
> 
> First of all, what do I need to have on hand when they get here?_
> 
> ...


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Just wanted to make sure you saw there are answers on your thread so I'm bumping it.


----------

